# Language Acquisition Vocab -  restricted authentic input, immersive techniques



## salallyb

Good afternoon, I'm trying to translate an intro for a family member who will be teaching English in Spain. Her "about" paragraph is mostly done but there's one sentence that I'm struggling to translate to Spanish as it's quite specialised and I don't know much about the ins and outs of language acquisition..

This is the tricky part:

restricted authentic input, immersive techniques and total physical response. 

This is a general paragraph:
I take a natural approach in teaching language by creating a comfortable stress-free learning-atmosphere and focussing on unconscious language acquisition while using restricted authentic input, immersive techniques and total physical response. 

What I've got so far:
Busco crear un ambiente de aprendizaje natural y libre de estrés con un enfoque en la adquisición inconsciente del lenguaje...

I would really appreciate any help you can give with these specialised terms. I have no idea if it'd be a literal translation or something completely different?

Thanks a lot for any help you can offer!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Authentic input is material in the second language (it may be songs, games, etc., in the second language, ideally, presented by native speakers); immersive techniques involve the use of only the second language, again, ideally involving native speakers.


----------



## LuciArrojoB

"immersive techniques"= "técnicas de inmersión".
By the definition given by Sprachliebhaber, "authentic input"="aprendizaje lúdico".


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

No quise decir que es _solo_ por canciones y juego, sino que puede ser informal; la idea clave es que introduce material en el segundo idioma, por preferencia presentado por nativos. Una presentación mediante canciones o juegos puede ayudar su asmilación.


----------



## LuciArrojoB

Sprachliebhaber said:


> No quise decir que es _solo_ por canciones y juego, sino que puede ser informal; la idea clave es que introduce material en el segundo idioma, por preferencia presentado por nativos. Una presentación mediante canciones o juegos puede ayudar su asmilación.


Si es de manera amena, puede entrar en el concepto de "lúdico"... Pero reconozco que no entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir con algunas expresiones como "puede ser informal" o "introduce material en el segundo idioma".


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Con "informal" quiero decir que puede acompañar y complementar una lección; que enseña sin aparentarlo, mediante juegos, etcétera, únicamente en el idioma que se enseña (es decir, el segundo: en España, sería el inglés).


----------



## LuciArrojoB

Vale, pero pues "informal ahí no está bien utilizado, pero si "enseña sin aparentarlo" se llama en España "aprendizaje lúdico" o "método lúdico", el matiz de que sea en la segunda lengua únicamente son "técnicas de inmersión" pero se correspondería más con lo de "immersive techniques". ("Segundo idioma" o, más a menudo, "segunda lengua" sí se utiliza aquí también, pero tras darle muchas vueltas a lo de "introduce material en el segundo idioma" creo que entiendo que quieres decir o bien "introduce materia" (subject), lo cual aunque suene parecido es muy distinto. o bien "introduce recursos", en cuanto a los elementos tangibles como puedan ser grabaciones, powerpoints, juguetes, dibujos...).


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Entiendo "lúdico" como perteneciente o relativo al juego. Con "material" quiero decir material(es) didáctico(s) relacionado(s) con la materia: son recursos para la enseñanza. Lo que llamamos en inglés "authentic input" es la introducción de estos materiales en la segunda lengua (que pueden incluir material lúdico) como parte de la lección, para complementar el texto. Con "immersive techniques" hablamos de técnicas de enseñanza en las que solo se permite el uso de la segunda lengua por los estudiantes y por el profesor (nada de traducciones ni explicaciones en la lengua de los estudiantes durante la sesión). Estas técnicas forman parte de la enseñanza, y difieren de la "total immersion" mucho más extensa.


----------



## LuciArrojoB

Ya, comprendo que entiendas "lúdico" como perteneciente al juego, ya que esa es su definición; la cuestión es que "juego" tiene un sentido más amplio que "game" y que cuando hablamos de "aprendizaje lúdico" o "método lúdico" nos referimos a toda enseñanza que es amena, entretenida y que busca el aprendizaje más natural y menos institucional.
Para hablar de material didáctico lo tienes que poner así, porque aunque te parezca que está claro por el contexto, no lo está. Me temo que en español no hay ningún nombre específico para el uso de material didáctico en L2... Quizá se pueda poner eso: "uso de diferentes tipos de material didáctico en lengua extranjera"...
Sí, "técnicas de inmersión" es eso mismo.
P.D. Esta vez tu mensaje se entiende perfectamente, ¡gracias!


----------



## salallyb

Muchísimas gracias a los dos por ayudarme a entender el tema en más detalle


----------

